# Standard Wilier GTS or Custom Build?



## frederick1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Helo,

Considering purchasing a Wilier GTS and trying to decide between doing the stock bike which comes with a mix of Ultegra 6800 and low end FSA, or doing a custom build myself. The breakdown is as follows:

Stock Build- $2,100 from LBS

Shifters: Ultegra 6800
Front Derailleur: Ultegra 6800
Rear Derailleur: Ultegra 6800
Crankset: FSA Gossamer
Brakes: FSA Gossamer 
Bottom Bracket: FSA MegaExo
Cassette: Ultegra CS-6800
Chain: Ultegra CN-6800
Handlebar: FSA RD-320S
Stem: FSA OS-190
Saddle: Selle Italia X1
Seatpost: FSA SL-282
Wheelset: Shimano RS21

Custom Build- $2,700 (frame and parts sourced from Europe) Upgraded components in red. 

Shifters: Ultegra 6800
Front Derailleur: Ultegra 6800
Rear Derailleur: Ultegra 6800
Crankset: Ultegra 6800
Brakes: Ultegra 6800
Bottom Bracket: Ultegra 6800
Cassette: Ultegra CS-6800
Chain: Ultegra CN-6800
Handlebar: FSA Wing Pro Compact Custom Wilier 
Stem: FSA OS-99 Custom Wilier 
Saddle: Selle San Marco Racing Custom Wilier 
Seatpost: FSA SLK Custom Wilier 
Wheelset: Fulcrum Racing 3's

With those upgrades- is $600 difference worth it? Any other thoughts or consideration would be much appreciated as this is my first attempt at building up a complete bike.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Go with the custom build if you plan on keeping the bike awhile! I have a 2011 GT that I had built up with full SRAM Force and Ritchey WCS components, over 20,00 miles later I still love that bike.  Only mistake I made was in putting Carbone SL Wheels on it. Oh well, live and learn.


----------

